# Georgia Insect Guides?



## GA_Swampsearche (Nov 25, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me of any good field guides for the insects, and spiders of Georgia and the Southeast US? 

I am new here and I am very interested in learning more about the insects of this area of the US. Anyone here from the Augusta Area?

Thanks
Andrew


----------

